# X hoch n  - wie in c++?



## ApF3LsAfT (3. Oktober 2004)

also die frage steht schon oben.
bsp: 700€,    2,1%

thx 4 help


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2004)

ApF3LsAfT am 03.10.2004 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> also die frage steht schon oben.
> bsp: 700€,    2,1%
> 
> thx 4 help


meinst du zinseszins, oder was?


----------



## ApF3LsAfT (3. Oktober 2004)

Herbboy am 03.10.2004 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ApF3LsAfT am 03.10.2004 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah


----------



## TekOne (3. Oktober 2004)

ApF3LsAfT am 03.10.2004 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> also die frage steht schon oben.
> bsp: 700€,    2,1%
> 
> thx 4 help


x^n??

while(i<n) x*=x; ???


----------



## TommyV (3. Oktober 2004)

ApF3LsAfT am 03.10.2004 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> also die frage steht schon oben.
> bsp: 700€,    2,1%
> 
> thx 4 help



#include <math.h>

double erg = pow(700.0, 1.021);


----------



## ApF3LsAfT (3. Oktober 2004)

TommyV am 03.10.2004 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ApF3LsAfT am 03.10.2004 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx


----------



## Renner404 (20. Oktober 2004)

ApF3LsAfT am 03.10.2004 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> TommyV am 03.10.2004 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist jetzt aber nur eine Zins-Funktion, keine Zinseszins-Funktion. 
da brauchst du eher 
double geld
for(i=0;i<n;i++)
{
geld+= Geld*Zins
}

oder 

zins+=1;
for(;n>0;n--) zins*=zins
geld*=zins;

Von pow() rate ich ab, denn wenn das Potenzieren hier alles mathematische ist, dann verlangsamt das Einbinden von math.h dein Programm mehr als es dir Arbeit erspart


----------



## thehero (22. Oktober 2004)

Renner404 am 20.10.2004 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ApF3LsAfT am 03.10.2004 17:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn das Programm nicht zig Tausende Zinsen pro Sekunde berechnen muss, ist die "Verlangsamung" so gering, dass man Sie zugunsten der goldenen Regel "Nur jede Zeile Code, die man nicht schreibt, enthält keinen Fehler" vernachlässigen sollte.

Bye,
   Olaf


----------



## TommyV (22. Oktober 2004)

Renner404 am 20.10.2004 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist jetzt aber nur eine Zins-Funktion, keine Zinseszins-Funktion.
> da brauchst du eher
> double geld
> for(i=0;i<n;i++)
> ...



 
Was soll denn da verlangsamen?
Also Zinseszins kann er schon selber drauf kommen, das ist dann
pow(geld, pow(zins, n));
und das ist auf jeden Fall schneller als eine Schleife UND weniger Arbeit.


----------



## Half-Borg (26. Oktober 2004)

TommyV am 22.10.2004 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Renner404 am 20.10.2004 09:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Durch den include wird der Code größer und dadurch beim Start langsamer [eine Millionstel Sekunde vielleicht), weil der der zusätzliche Code ertmal in den Arbeitsspeicher geladen werden muss, wenn's erstmal läuft ist das dann auch egal.


----------



## Renner404 (2. November 2004)

Half-Borg am 26.10.2004 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> TommyV am 22.10.2004 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Außerdem wird die Ausführbare größer, durch das einfügen von Zig Mathefunktionen, see ya.


----------



## Caldrin (2. Dezember 2004)

Renner404 am 02.11.2004 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem wird die Ausführbare größer, durch das einfügen von Zig Mathefunktionen, see ya.



Eieiei, da hat aber einer mal GARKEINE Ahnung vom Kompilieren und Linken... *andenkopffass*
Eigne Dir doch erst einmal die theoretischen Grundlagen an, bitte...

Caldrin


----------



## Tyrael (2. Dezember 2004)

Caldrin am 02.12.2004 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Renner404 am 02.11.2004 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.....Ja, mit der Theorie ist das so'ne Sache:
 - Alte Threads vorkramen
 - Sie mit sinnfreien, unproduktiven "Geflame" zumüllen
 - O - Mail nutzen ..... alles Theoretisches - doch in der Praxis....


----------

